# Colors for the Cognitive Functions!



## Epictetus (Apr 26, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Is there any reason you gave intuition the colors you did?


Only that the visions in my head commanded it.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

*1. What are your colors for the cognitive functions?
*Si Se Ni Ne Ti Te Fi Fe
*
2. Assigning colors to concepts...what function do you think it is indicative of?

*I just used my gut sensation, like "indigo feels Ni-ish". 
*
3. What sort of a thinker are you? (for example, I'm a visual thinker) Do you think in images, sounds, words, or something else?

*I'm a auditory thinker, which in my mind includes words. I say words aloud in my head as my thought process. Some say that reading the words aloud in your head in a book slows you down, but for me its how I normally think.

Other than indigo -> Ni and a little bit of Te -> orange, I had to think of these associations up. Not like my sound associations...



Owfin said:


> Si/Se: Pronounced almost identically (See) but Si has a upwards tone at the end while Se gets a level one.
> Ni/Ne: Pronounced almost indentically (Nee) but Ni also has an upwards tone where Ne is level.
> Ti/Te: See above, generally Tee
> Fi/Fe: Fi gets a mostly upwards tone with a very slight "u-shaped" touch, Fe is level, generally Fee


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, about the pronunciations...

Fi - Fih
Fe - Feh
Ni - Nih
Ne - Neh

I think you get the idea...


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Extraverted Intuition
*
*Introverted Sensing
*
*Extraverted Feeling
*
*Introverted Thinking
*
*Introverted Feeling
*
*Extraverted Sensing
*
*Introverted Intuition
*
*Extraverted Thinking*


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

MilkyWay132 said:


> *Extraverted Intuition
> *
> *Introverted Sensing
> *
> ...


This looks colorful and pretty, as do everyone else's 

Would you be able to answer the other questions? :happy:


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*Ne:* light blue
*Ni:* more internal, night blue? Idk
*Se*: white, turns to flashes of glowy yellow as it reaches out.
*Si:* white, faded
*Te:* bluish metallic with some shine
*Ti:* sort of cool-ish steel gray
*Fe:* some kind of strong and vivid yellow
*Fi:* purple / pink, sunset style
*
2. Assigning colors to concepts...what function do you think it is indicative of? *Ne?*

3. What sort of a thinker are you?* mostly sounds and words, sometimes colours (got some synesthesia issues)
and moving pictures


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooh, what fun!

1. Introverted Intuition (yes, that color is supposed to be black)
Extraverted Intuition
Extraverted Feeling
Introverted Feeling
Extraverted Sensing
Introverted Sensing
Introverted Thinking
Extraverted Thinking

2. Um, I guess that I would say Ne like everyone else. Because I'm no innovator when it comes to cognitive function analysis. ;P

3. I am really impressed with what a strong grasp everyone else seems to have on how they think. I'm derping it up over here- I really have no idea how I think. X.x I guess that the only thing that I can think of that I know about my thinking processes is that it's like a stream that runs under everything else. I mean, I never make a conscious effort to think about or analyze something. I just sort of automatically start mulling it over in the nether recesses of my brain. And while I'm doing other things or even thinking about other things, it's sort of grinding away in the background like white noise or something. And occassionally, a conscious thought or a realization will bubble up from this broth and tell me something that all my other parts have decided on. Like, my brain is its own master and it's just letting me know what they all decided at the meeting that I wasn't invited to. Sorry that the explanation was so convoluted and probably nonsensical, but that's really the best way that I can describe it. Whew. T.T


----------



## bolter1 (May 21, 2012)

Ni: dark blue
Fi: green
Si: dark red
Ti: orange
Ne: turquoise or aqua/cyan
Fe: light green-yellow 
Se: bright red
Te: rich yellow almost gold (the colour the text is here)
I noticed that I picture the introverted functions as having darker versions of the extraverted functions (or extraverted is the brighter version). Makes sense in a way I guess.
*2. Assigning colors to concepts...what function do you think it is indicative of?*Probably Neor Se, even.*
3. What sort of a thinker are you? (for example, I'm a visual thinker) Do you think in images, sounds, words, or something else?
*I think in a movie kind of way in that I think of things in motion as if it were a movie I was watching. I would probably be classified as a visual thinker.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> *Ne:* light blue
> *Ni:* more internal, night blue? Idk
> *Se*: white, turns to flashes of glowy yellow as it reaches out.
> *Si:* white, faded
> ...


Hey hey I like these colors very much. :O Very sleek. I could probably think of some sort of color palette for this. (If Fe wasn't yellow c: )


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Ooh, what fun!
> 
> 1. Introverted Intuition (yes, that color is supposed to be black)
> Extraverted Intuition
> ...


Yes, but is all that mulling over done in pictures, or words, or sounds, or something else entirely?


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Extroverted Thinking
Introverted Thinking
Introverted Sensing
Extroverted Sensing
Introverted Intuition
Extroverted Intuition
Extroverted Feeling
Introverted Feeling


----------



## mangiferaindica (Jun 13, 2012)

Extroverted Thinking
Introverted Thinking
Extroverted Feeling
Introverted Feeling
Extroverted Intuition
Introverted Intuition
Extroverted Sensing
Introverted Sensing

Introverted Thinking is white/bluish and doesn't show up well against the background.


----------



## erasinglines (Sep 1, 2010)

Amaterasu said:


> *1. What are your colors for the cognitive functions?*


Ne: A clear, pale almost but not quite blue that spreads out with lots of empty, soft space to soak in and take up the colours and patterns of the environment around it.
Ni: A golden brown with rays of light streaming from smooth surfaces to the soft lines of thread.
Se: A bright yellow with hints of dandelion that pushes towards orange made from smoother, polished stuff... almost like oil paints.
Si: A golden yellow with a slight undertone of wood colours. And on top, it feels finely rough... like sand.
Fe: A somewhat darkish purple that blends with blue and white and gold like the heavy shading of a colour pencil on rough paper.
Fi: A dusky, light purple, slight grey, that's made from chalk-like material and has the faintest hint of golden sparkles scattered through it.
Te: A dark, pine green with jarringly bright streaks of golden thread and soft white sparks that is somehow both smooth and rough, like a clay pot.
Ti: A light olive green that's reaching simultaneously towards gold and beige and feels like the stiff, woven yarn of a sweater.



> *2. Assigning colors to concepts...what function do you think it is indicative of?*


You know, I'm not really sure. My first thought is that it would be maybe an Fi or an Si thing, but I'm not really sure about that.



> *3. What sort of a thinker are you? (for example, I'm a visual thinker) Do you think in images, sounds, words, or something else?*


I suppose I'm more of a visual/touch thinker. I've never thought in words; my thoughts have to be translated into words. Instead, I think in abstract visuals that have textures that give more of an impression than anything else. One of the reasons I have so much trouble describing what colours things are is because there's a texture that goes along with it. And these are 'abstract' and have nothing to do with real life objects... but I usually have to find the best approximate equivalent to make myself understood. It makes it time consuming to describe to someone else, but to me they're instantaneous and inseparable. And it usually seems to me that the more I'm able to know and explore the colour of something, the more I'm able to know the true nature of that thing.

... which I dunno if it makes sense.


----------

